# Buying apartment, what now?



## yonderblue

Hello!
We are buying an apartment, currently at the compromis. As this is our first ownership, having always rented before, are there things others wished they knew before the adventure? Particularly that should be done between the compromis signing and final sale?
Hope your day is bright!


----------



## Poloss

Well, legally, you can't do anything apart from waiting.
If you're friends with the sellers, you can always take measures for future renovation/decoration...

We've always allowed our buyers to move and stock their furniture and belongings before signing
but that's without an agency because otherwise there are strict insurance restrictions.
Better put everything down in writing approved by the notary


----------



## Poloss

Maybe I misread your post!
As you have been informed, you have 10 days, dating from reception of the compromis, to change your mind and break the deal without any penalty.
You can question the neighbours whether they're happy, check if there's enough sunshine, not too much heavy, noisy traffic, barking dogs, local shops, restaurants, parks etc


----------



## yonderblue

I could ask the seller but we aren't friends unfortunately. But good point, we have a storage unit we could start emptying so I'll ask.
What about utilities/internet etc, nothing needs to be done to prevent a gap in service when we move in?
I know it isn't very normal for inspections (beyond those required), but could that be a good idea? The building has at least 20 units and we have the latest committee meeting minutes, which doesn't seem to have anything out of the ordinary.
We also plan to rent the apartment for some months of the year, are there advantages to owning it with a company (which would need to be known before signing the deed if I read correctly)?
Has anyone lived in a building with collective hot water? Does it stay hot and get hot decently quickly?
Thanks!


----------



## BackinFrance

Are you sure it's collective hot water as opposed to collective heating by hot water that runs through pipes and through radiators?


----------



## suein56

yonderblue said:


> *We also plan to rent the apartment for some months of the year*, are there advantages to owning it with a company (which would need to be known before signing the deed if I read correctly)?


Have you checked that the Syndic rules allow you to rent out the flat in the short-term ?


----------



## yonderblue

@suein56 it was previously rented short term as well.
@BackinFrance It is collective heating, as to what kind of boiler I don't know at the moment. Didn't know collective hot water only could be a thing. I'm certain though there is no individual electric water heater (tank). I've seen collective heating with individual tanks elsewhere a good bit though


----------



## BackinFrance

Ah, you had said collective hot water. Collective heating of this type is still most commonly via a gas boiler, though some now heat the water by chauffage urbain where the heat is provided via biological means, burning rubbish underground, or other means of capturing and pumping heat to the boiler.

Usually there is a thermostat on the boiler which regulates the heat to whatever has been previously agreed at a general meeting. That could be say 20 deg and a lower temp between midnight and 6am.

If the boiler is gas fired it should easily heat to the designated temperature. The other systems are new, so I don't know.

Gas fired heating of this sort can be expensive during particularly cold winters and will be more expensive from the beginning of 2023 by around 15% assuming the govt will continue to cap gas prices for apartments with collective heat 

This collective heating is usually turned off at the beginning of May and turned back on around the end of October. The notaire should be able to find that out for you.


----------



## Poloss

yonderblue said:


> I could ask the seller but we aren't friends unfortunately. But good point, we have a storage unit we could start emptying so I'll ask.


Be very careful about stocking your property in a place which you don't own or rent; I have known people who stocked valuable material in a barn which was part of the property they were buying - and the day of the sale everything was gone - the agent said that her duty was to sell property cleaned and emptied - and there was no written proof that anyone had put stuff in the barn. Insurance did not cover it and it was up to the vendors to take action against the agent.


yonderblue said:


> What about utilities/internet etc, nothing needs to be done to prevent a gap in service when we move in?


For the utilities, when the notary gives you the date of signing the sale deed, you can contact water, gas, electricity, internet, house insurance and tell them you'd like contracts to run from that date, giving the references of the previous owners - in that, there's no difference from when you rent. Water, gas and elec are not cut off, only transferred - the sellers should give you the meter readings on the day of the sale


yonderblue said:


> I know it isn't very normal for inspections (beyond those required), but could that be a good idea?


It's not that unusual and could help you to plan renovation/decoration


----------



## ccm47

I take it that you are happy with the community rules and regulations i.e. are there "sensible quiet hours"? Rules about pets? Or limitations on vehicle parking?
I have seen regs which forbid both vans and camping cars on site, and since these are often renters only form of transport, your ads would have to mention this.


----------



## Clic Clac

yonderblue said:


> *I could ask the seller but we aren't friends unfortunately.* But good point, *we have a storage unit we could start emptying so I'll ask.*


As Poloss says, that's a non-starter.



BackinFrance said:


> Are you sure it's *collective hot water* as opposed to *collective heating* by hot water that runs through pipes and through radiators?


It's someone braver than me who signs for collective-anything in the current climate of energy price hikes.

There are news items on the TV every week where people are tied in to paying massive energy bills,

largely because they are paying for the families with six kids who live in the same block.


----------



## yonderblue

Thanks for the info! We will hold off on moving anything since the risk. We confirmed no problem with our dog and we don't have any parking anyways, so we will be looking for a garage to purchase.

Also confirmed it is a collective gas boiler for heat and water, no individual metering. Is that something to worry a lot about? Lots of buildings here are from 60/70s in a similar setup, where cost is split based on area owned. Far as I read new builds can't install gas, but what will happen if energy prices go nuts? Is it possible the building could retrofit to a heatpump or something else should they need? I see a date of 2025 for some regulation, will it need replacing then or only once it reaches end of life?


----------



## BackinFrance

These collective gas boilers do not have to be replaced in 2025. It might be worth checking whether your commune has or is planning to introduce chauffage urbain, because that is the most likely alternative for apartments that have collective gas heating.


----------



## BackinFrance

I would not buy an appartement with any kind of collective heating unless I had no choice. Also I would have had a suspensive clause put in ré either finding a garage to buy or one to rent on site.


----------

